# idee de projet java ??



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

comme je debute en java mais que j'aimerais faire quelque chose qui tienne la route autre chose que le fameux carnet d'adresse
existe t'il des sites qui donnent des idees de projets ?


----------



## OlivierL (29 Août 2008)

à l'école, les profs nous faisaient programmer des jeux, genre othello, échecs, cluedo...


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

tu crois qu'a 40 balais j'en suis capable non a part des jeux je cherche plus des projets avec une couche servlets etc


----------



## grumff (29 Août 2008)

Un forum de discussion simplifié avec du struts ou du JSF pour le mvc et de l'hibernate pour le mapping bdd, ça te va ?


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Un forum de discussion simplifié avec du struts ou du JSF pour le mvc et de l'hibernate pour le mapping bdd, ça te va ?


yes !
une question en passant bon pour le faire sur mon ordi oui mais il existe des hebergeurs qui acceptent du code serveur ?


----------



## grumff (29 Août 2008)

madapple a dit:


> yes !
> une question en passant bon pour le faire sur mon ordi oui mais il existe des hebergeurs qui acceptent du code serveur ?


Humm, je me suis jamais renseigné là dessus, mais ça doit pas courrir les rues des serveurs qu'hébergent du J2EE... Du moins pas dans les même gammes de prix. Ce qui est sûr c'est que tous les hébergeurs pas cher en mutualisé, ça n'accepte que les langages de script (php, ruby, ...). Je suis pas sur qu'on trouve moins cher qu'une dedibox.

Mais si tu es en ip fixe, c'est peut-être aussi simple d'ouvrir les ports et de laisser ça sur ta machine...


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Août 2008)

Un kimsufi'08, 20&#8364;/mo chez OVH (j'en ai un c'est très bien)

C'est un dédié donc tu fais ce que tu veux, par contre faut apps avoir besoin de beaucoup de puissance !


----------

